
Ask HN: Mobile developers – your take on hybrid mobile development in 2017? - samblr
Will developers of prominent apps consider using hybird apps in 2017 - eg like Uber, Snapchat ? Or will hybrid apps be restricted to &#x27;less downloaded&#x27; apps.
======
paulsbruce
The future of developer opinions will be as vague as this question.

Hybrid app frameworks simplify life for developers at the expense of user
experience. In this case, neither users nor developers are the decision pivot
here, it depends on what the project requires (deep hardware/platform
integration or simple app across platforms).

Microsoft's acquisition of Xamarin early 2016 has caused more M$ devs to look
into mobile development, but platforms are still so different
(styles/guidelines/hardware) that creating a slick mobile app in one codebase
is still less likely than having separate dev teams for each platform.
Certainly true in enterprises where M$ banks, and startups need the speed of
prototyping that only native development can currently support.

React Native is coming along nicely, but no matter what hybrid framework you
use, you'll still need to test it on multiple platforms, hardware, and under
various conditions to really feel confident shipping it to people. Mobile is
hard. That's why there are resources like this:
[http://info.perfectomobile.com/digital-test-coverage-
index.h...](http://info.perfectomobile.com/digital-test-coverage-index.html)

